# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Spese mediche coniuge non a carico, problemi col CAAF

## onerev

Buongiorno
Vi pongo un quesito da neofita, è  il mio primo intervento nel forum. Ho cercato se vi fossero interventi simili ma non ho trovato.
I miei genitori sono dal 2006 entrambi pensionati.
Fino al 2005 lo era solo mio padre e mia madre non percependo alcun reddito era a suo carico, così ogni anno mio padrea poteva detrarre le spese mediche di mia mamma nel suo 730.
Dal 2006 mia mamma percepisce una pensione minima (400 euro circa). Non è più a carico di mio padre e quando nel 2007 mio padre è andato a fare il 730, al CAAF gli hanno detto che non poteva più detrarre nulla di quelle spese.
Domando: visto che sono spese consistenti perchè il CAAF non ha fatto fare il 730 anche a mia mamma?
Oppure, dato che lei percependo solo quella pensione risulta incapiente, non cera la possibilità di farli detrarre dal coniuge anche se non si è più a suo carico?
La stessa questione si proporrà anche la prossima settimana quando andrà a fare il 730 del 2007, volevo mandarlo al CAAF con le idee più chiare.

----------


## Patty76

> Buongiorno
> Vi pongo un quesito da neofita, è  il mio primo intervento nel forum. Ho cercato se vi fossero interventi simili ma non ho trovato.
> I miei genitori sono dal 2006 entrambi pensionati.
> Fino al 2005 lo era solo mio padre e mia madre non percependo alcun reddito era a suo carico, così ogni anno mio padrea poteva detrarre le spese mediche di mia mamma nel suo 730.
> Dal 2006 mia mamma percepisce una pensione minima (400 euro circa). Non è più a carico di mio padre e quando nel 2007 mio padre è andato a fare il 730, al CAAF gli hanno detto che non poteva più detrarre nulla di quelle spese.
> Domando: visto che sono spese consistenti perchè il CAAF non ha fatto fare il 730 anche a mia mamma?
> Oppure, dato che lei percependo solo quella pensione risulta incapiente, non cera la possibilità di farli detrarre dal coniuge anche se non si è più a suo carico?
> La stessa questione si proporrà anche la prossima settimana quando andrà a fare il 730 del 2007, volevo mandarlo al CAAF con le idee più chiare.

  Purtroppo anche se la pensione di tua mamma è minima non può più essere a carico di tuo padre e conseguentemente quest'ultimo non può detrarre le sue spese mediche. 
Il fatto che il Caf non abbia fatto il 730 anche a tua mamma è perchè probabilmente non ha irpef pagata durante l'anno, e quindi non può recuperare nulla. 
In questo caso purtroppo tutte le spese mediche di tua mamma risultano perse.  :Frown:

----------


## iam

dovresti dirci innanzitutto che tipologia di pensione percepisce tua madre, perch&#232; nel caso fosse di tipologia AS, tali redditi non rientrebbero nel "minimo" che fa decadere la possibilit&#224; di essere considerati fiscalmente a carico.

----------


## onerev

Per Patty: 
proprio perchè incapienteo(ovvero senza IRPEF dalla quale poter recuperare) non c'è una norma che consente di detrarre al coniuge le spese sostenute, acnhe se il familiare non è più a carico?
Altrimenti si arriva all'assurdo che per spese considerevolli converrebbe non percepire la pensione o percepirla in modo da non superare i 2800 E l'anno per essere ancora a carico. 
Per Iam: 
scusa se non so essere pù preciso ma è una pensione che ha iniziato a percepire al compimento dei 60 anni, dopo avere versato molti anni prima circa dieci anni di contributi.

----------


## nic

> dovresti dirci innanzitutto che tipologia di pensione percepisce tua madre, perchè nel caso fosse di tipologia AS, tali redditi non rientrebbero nel "minimo" che fa decadere la possibilità di essere considerati fiscalmente a carico.

  Chiarimento:Ti riferisci alla pensione da contributi AVS versati in Svizzera?  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## missturtle

> Per Patty: 
> proprio perchè incapienteo(ovvero senza IRPEF dalla quale poter recuperare) non c'è una norma che consente di detrarre al coniuge le spese sostenute, acnhe se il familiare non è più a carico?
> Altrimenti si arriva all'assurdo che per spese considerevolli converrebbe non percepire la pensione o percepirla in modo da non superare i 2800 E l'anno per essere ancora a carico. 
> Per Iam: 
> scusa se non so essere pù preciso ma è una pensione che ha iniziato a percepire al compimento dei 60 anni, dopo avere versato molti anni prima circa dieci anni di contributi.

  Le spese mediche si detraggono dal saldo irpef del contribuente fino ad azzerare detto importo. Se tua mamma versa un irpef pari a zero non può detrarre nient'altro. Purtroppo tua mamma supera il limite di reddito per cui non può essere a carico di tuo papà ma non ha un reddito sufficientemente elevato da pagare imposte.

----------


## onerev

Grazie a tutti e in particolare a Missturtle. 
Da quanto capisco per mia mamma non è possibile andare in credito d'imposta grazie a queste spese proprio perchè non paga nulla di Irpef. Mentre una persona che paga -anche poco- Irpef potrebbe andare a zero, ma non a credito, ho capito bene? 
E' per ovviare a questo problema che nella finanziaria è previsto il bonus incapienti?   
Comunque tornando al mio queisto quali sono le condizioni per poter detrarre le spese sanitarie del coniuge anche non a carico? Credo che esista anche questa norma proprio per ovviare al problema di cui sopra. Scusate se non ho il riferimento normativo ma l'ho letta in una circolare dell'Agenzia dell'Entrate indirizzata alla famiglie.

----------


## missturtle

> E' per ovviare a questo problema che nella finanziaria è previsto il bonus incapienti?

  Quello è un altro discorso.. è una regalia che lo stato fa ai dipendenti che hanno un basso reddito.   

> Comunque tornando al mio queisto quali sono le condizioni per poter detrarre le spese sanitarie del coniuge anche non a carico? Credo che esista anche questa norma proprio per ovviare al problema di cui sopra. Scusate se non ho il riferimento normativo ma l'ho letta in una circolare dell'Agenzia dell'Entrate indirizzata alla famiglie.

  
È prevista la possibilità di detrarre le spese sanitarie sostenute nellinteresse dei familiari non a carico, affetti da particolari patologie non riconosciute dalla spesa sanitaria pubblica, che danno diritto allesenzione dalla partecipazione alla spesa sanitaria, per la parte di detrazione che non trova capienza nellimposta da questi ultimi dovuta. 
In questo rigo il contribuente destinatario delle spese mediche deve indicare la quota di esse che trova capienza nella imposta da egli dovuta. ( da "il comercialista telematico")  :Wink:

----------


## onerev

Bene.
Quindi il CAAF dovrebbe essere in grado di riconoscere le spese che si riferiscono a una di quelle patologie. 
Dopo di chè dato che il familiare 'non a carico' (mia madre) nel nostro caso con è capiente le spese potrenno per intero essere detratte da mio padre.  
Occore però dimostrare che sia stato effettivamente lui a sostenerle, cosa deve fare?

----------


## iam

> Chiarimento:Ti riferisci alla pensione da contributi AVS versati in Svizzera?

  No mi riferivo all'assegno sociale erogato dall'INPS
Categoria AS

----------


## onerev

Ringuardo a quanto risposto da Miss Turtle 
"È prevista la possibilità di detrarre le spese sanitarie sostenute nellinteresse dei familiari non a carico, affetti da particolari patologie non riconosciute dalla spesa sanitaria pubblica, che danno diritto allesenzione dalla partecipazione alla spesa sanitaria, per la parte di detrazione che non trova capienza nellimposta da questi ultimi dovuta" 
Potesti darmi il riferimento normativo, così vedo quali sono queste patologie e se ho speranza di farmele detrarre. 
In ogni caso per quanto non detratto nella denuncia dello scorso anno (relativo alle spese del 2006) non ci sarebbe più nulla da fare?

----------


## LANNA

> Ringuardo a quanto risposto da Miss Turtle 
> "È prevista la possibilità di detrarre le spese sanitarie sostenute nellinteresse dei familiari non a carico, affetti da particolari patologie non riconosciute dalla spesa sanitaria pubblica, che danno diritto allesenzione dalla partecipazione alla spesa sanitaria, per la parte di detrazione che non trova capienza nellimposta da questi ultimi dovuta" 
> Potesti darmi il riferimento normativo, così vedo quali sono queste patologie e se ho speranza di farmele detrarre. 
> In ogni caso per quanto non detratto nella denuncia dello scorso anno (relativo alle spese del 2006) non ci sarebbe più nulla da fare?

  Queste spese vanno indicate al rigo E2 del mod. 730, quindi basta vedere le istruzioni. Le spese che puoi detrarre seguono il criterio di cassa, quindi con il 730 2008 redditi 2007 puoi detrarre solo le spese sostenute solo nel 2007.

----------


## onerev

Ieri al CAF mhanno detto che le detrazioni previste dal rigo E2 (quelle relative alle spese sanitarie per familiari non a carico che non hanno sufficiente capienza per poterle detrarre - alle quali questo posto è dedicato), devono essere minimo di 5.000 .
Vi Risulta?

----------


## danilo sciuto

A me no. Spero vivamente di essere smentito da qualche collega, perchè un'affermazione del genere è assurda, in bocca ad un CAF !!   

> Ieri al CAF mhanno detto che le detrazioni previste dal rigo E2 (quelle relative alle spese sanitarie per familiari non a carico che non hanno sufficiente capienza per poterle detrarre - alle quali questo posto è dedicato), devono essere minimo di 5.000 .
> Vi Risulta?

----------


## LANNA

Come da istruzioni del mod. 730:
Lammontare massimo delle spese sanitarie indicate in questo rigo (E2)non può superare euro 6.197,48.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non si finisce mai di imparare ! 
AD ogni modo, mi semrba un'ipotesi abbastanza rara ....   

> Come da istruzioni del mod. 730:
> Lammontare massimo delle spese sanitarie indicate in questo rigo (E2)non può superare euro 6.197,48.

----------


## LANNA

Non c'è un minimo di spesa, tranne la franchigia di  129,11.

----------


## LANNA

> Non si finisce mai di imparare ! 
> AD ogni modo, mi semrba un'ipotesi abbastanza rara ....

  cosa, che ci sia una tale somma di spesa medica o che ci sia un limite massimo?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> cosa, che ci sia una tale somma di spesa medica o che ci sia un limite massimo?

  Che si superi il limite massimo  :Smile:

----------


## LANNA

> Che si superi il limite massimo

  
si spera sempre di non dover mai sostenere e detrarre certe spese, ma a un mio cliente è capitato, avendo sostenuto una spesa alta per una operazione della mamma.

----------


## onerev

Vi ringrazio molto ma cosa devo fare?
Riassumo: 
Mio padre si presenta con una serie di documenti attestanti spese sanitarie sostenute per mia madre nel 2007.
Si tratta di ricette, Ticket per esami, visite, etc. Le patologie sono ipertensione, problemi oncologici e malattie norvose. 
Mia madre nel 2006 e nel 2007 percepisce una pensione minima, non paga Irpef e quindi non può detrarre nulla. 
Lascio a mio padre un appunto da portarsi dietro al Caf con su scritto quanto riportato nelle istruzione del 730 per il rigo E2, da voi, gentilmente riferitemi. 
Il Caf non gli chiede nulla ma sostiene che esista questo limite di 5000  non so da dove tirato fuori a questo punto. 
Ora: prima di andare al Caf io stesso a cercare spiegazioni vorrei capire:
1) se le patologie e i tipi di spesa che ho sommariamente elencato possono rientrare nella fattispecie della quale staimo discutendo
2) Se la risposta al punto 1 è positiva come deve dimostrare mio padre di aver sostenuto lui quelle spese?  
Vi ringrazio molto. Credo di fare ancora in tempo a 'fermare ' il CAF prima che inoltri il 730. Per adesso hanno solo preso la documentazione a mio padre.

----------


## LANNA

> Vi ringrazio molto ma cosa devo fare?
> Riassumo: 
> Per adesso hanno solo preso la documentazione a mio padre.

   Le spese mediche indicate possono essere detratte da tuo padre, che non deve dimostrare di aver sostenuto lui le spese, le pu&#242; detrarre in quanto non &#232; possibile detrarle da parte della persona che le ha sostenute in quanto non c'&#232; capienza dell'imposta.
Per quanto riguarda questo limite dei 5000,00 euro di cui parla questo CAF..., ti consiglio di cambiare CAF. :Wink:

----------


## brento@mynet.it

> Le spese mediche indicate possono essere detratte da tuo padre, che non deve dimostrare di aver sostenuto lui le spese, le può detrarre in quanto non è possibile detrarle da parte della persona che le ha sostenute in quanto non c'è capienza dell'imposta.
> Per quanto riguarda questo limite dei 5000,00 euro di cui parla questo CAF..., ti consiglio di cambiare CAF.

  sul fatto che le possa detrarre il coniuge mi resta qualche dubbio:
se su questa materia abbastanza nebulosa ho capito qualcosa mi pare che le spese che possa portarsi in carico il coniuge capiente sono quelle sostenute al di fuori del servizio sanitario nazionale (ad esempio in strutture private) ma che si riferiscono a patologia per le quali è prevista l'esenzione dalla spese nelle strutture pubbliche.
Quindi se la spesa che hai sostenuto è quella previsto dal servizio sanitario nazionale (per intenderci quello paghi al cup) non sono così tranquillo che si possa spostare la detrazione sul coniuge.
Per quanto riguarda il limite minimo sottoscrivo il consiglio:     cambiare CAF  :Big Grin:

----------


## onerev

Grazie al vostro incoraggiamento, sono andato al Caf, ho parlato con il responsabile che non ha saputo dirmi da dove veniva fuori quel minimo di 5.000  che avevano opposto a mio padre per liquidare la questione ed ho ottenuto un nuovo appuntamento perchè almeno prendessero in considerazione le spese sostenute per vedere quali tra queste rientrino nelle categorie previste dalla norma. 
Il fatto che non ci sia certezza nemmeno nel forum non mi rassicura perchè ho avuto limpressione che i giovani che vengono messi li per tre mesi a fare i 730 non siano proprio formati a dovere.  
Se qualcuno volesse ancora contribuire gli sarei grato.
Nelle istruzioni per la compilazione del 730 relative al rigo E2 che ho trovato sul sito dell'Agenzia delle Entrate non ho trovato altro che le poche righe riportate da altri in questa discussione. 
A quanto pare quel passaggio non è abbastanza chiaro.

----------


## LANNA

Allora ricapitolando:
le spese da indicare al rigo E2 sono quelle per patologia esente sostenute per familiari non a carico. Abbiamo appurato che tua mamma non è fiscalmente a carico di tuo padre e che le spese sono intestate a lei. Ora vediamo cosa si intende per "patologia esente": per patologie esenti si intendono le malattie croniche e invalidanti, individuate da appositi decreti legislativi, per le quali si ha diritto allesenzione dalla partecipazione alla spesa sanitaria pubblica.  I soggetti affetti da queste patologie, possono usufruire della esenzione soltanto se sono in possesso di una apposita certificazione sanitaria, rilasciata dalla ASL di appartenenza, con riportato il codice numerico che identifica la malattia.
Ci sono le certificazioni dell'ASL?

----------


## mari

Si possono detrarre tutte le spese sanitarie che il familiare non a carico non ha potuto scalarsi per incapienza, indicandole nel rigo E2 del 730 fino ad un massimo di  6.197,48; si sconta una franchigia di  129,11   unica per i righi E1, E2, E3.
All'Agenzia delle Entrate, in caso di richiesta di documentazione, basta presentare un'autocertificazione dove si attesta che il dichiarante ha sostenuto tali spese per il familiare non a carico, che potrebbe essere anche un figlio, un genitore, ecc..
Il problema di tanti CAF è che non Vi sono Professionisti a redarre i 730, ma impiegati che seguono le istruzioni ricevute con i paraocchi senza valutare la situazione dei contribuenti caso per caso.

----------


## onerev

Stasera vado a vedere se ci sono i documenti della ASL. Penso proprio di si.
Mia mamma è stata dichiarata invalida al 100%. 
Grazie a tutti per l'altruismo dimostrato.
A questo punto vi farò sapere come va a finire.
Ovviamente ogni altro contributo è ben accetto.

----------


## onerev

Per Mari: 
Quando scrivi che si possono detrarere 'tutte le spese sanitarie' ti riferisci a quelle indicate la Lanna "spese per malattie identificate dal codice ASL" o intendevi allargare il cerchio?

----------


## brento@mynet.it

> Per Mari: 
> Quando scrivi che si possono detrarere 'tutte le spese sanitarie' ti riferisci a quelle indicate la Lanna "spese per malattie identificate dal codice ASL" o intendevi allargare il cerchio?

  se allarga il cerchio è in errore. Può anche essere che qualche addetto del Caf con poca competenza abbia accettato un 730 con spese generiche in carico a un famigliare diverso da chi ha sostenuto la spesa ma è corretto quanto detto da Lanna.

----------


## onerev

Sto controllando i famosi codici. Ci sono. 
Un caso limite: ho due ticke per esami cardiologici richiesti all'atto del rinnovo della patente.
La Commissione dela Motorizzazione per il  rinnovo ha preteso questi accertamenti in virtù della patologia cardiologica (esente  - vedi Codice ASL) dalla quale è affetto il soggetto.
Sono queste -sebbene indirettamente- spese sanitarie riconducibilii alla patologia e quindi detraibili dal coniuge?

----------


## LANNA

> Sto controllando i famosi codici. Ci sono. 
> Un caso limite: ho due ticke per esami cardiologici richiesti all'atto del rinnovo della patente.
> La Commissione dela Motorizzazione per il  rinnovo ha preteso questi accertamenti in virtù della patologia cardiologica (esente  - vedi Codice ASL) dalla quale è affetto il soggetto.
> Sono queste -sebbene indirettamente- spese sanitarie riconducibilii alla patologia e quindi detraibili dal coniuge?

  Sono comunque spese mediche, anche se sono servite per il rinnovo della patente.
Tienici al corrente degli sviluppi con il CAF.
Ciao  :Smile:

----------


## papruloo

> Ringuardo a quanto risposto da Miss Turtle 
> "È prevista la possibilità di detrarre le spese sanitarie sostenute nellinteresse dei familiari non a carico, affetti da particolari patologie non riconosciute dalla spesa sanitaria pubblica, che danno diritto allesenzione dalla partecipazione alla spesa sanitaria, per la parte di detrazione che non trova capienza nellimposta da questi ultimi dovuta" 
> Potesti darmi il riferimento normativo, così vedo quali sono queste patologie e se ho speranza di farmele detrarre. 
> In ogni caso per quanto non detratto nella denuncia dello scorso anno (relativo alle spese del 2006) non ci sarebbe più nulla da fare?

  
ciao a tutti ...mi sono iscritto al forum per cercare le stesse info...i miei nonni hanno la stessa situazione ..pensionati.. uno dei due nessuna irpef pagata(5000 eur il reddito) e documenti di spesa sanitaria intestati (visite mediche varie..ho trovato qualcosa ke forse Ti (scusa il tu) può essere utile.. l'elenco delle patologie esenti...almeno credo sia quello a cui fa riferimento la possibilità di detrarre le spese dei non a carico..  Laprevidenza.it periodico d'informazione a carattere previdenziale. e clicca sul link patologie esenti.htm .. spero di esserti stato utile...ciao.

----------


## papruloo

ma è questo l'unico riferimento a cui aggrapparsi.....o ci sono delle eccezioni....insomma secondo me è sbagliato per due persone che convivono non poter scaricare delle spese mediche ...come se i soldi non fossero in un'unica cassa...mah!.. quest'anno le fatture le facciamo intestare al nonno ke paga l'irpef... ma mi sembra asurdo ke uno debba fare questi impicci... quando i soldi escono dalla stessa tasca.... booh!

----------


## papruloo

volevo chiedervi... considerando ke qualcuno di voi ha anche fatto altre ipotesi sull'ammissibilità delle spese,(sbagliate secondo me) e se dovessi trovare al caf qualcuno che la pensa così' e me le fa scaricare.... chi ne risponde....solo il caf??? oppure anche io??... così per chiedere  :Smile:

----------


## brento@mynet.it

il nipote può scaricare per lo zio incapiente?
non trovo da nessuna parte l'elenco dei possibili familiari che possono farlo e non credo che in questo caso sia lo stesso elenco dei familiari che possono essere a carico  :Confused:  
Un caf lo scorso anno ha accettato e asseverato la detrazione per il nipote ma io non sono così tranquillo.
E ho poi un'altro dubbio: devo comunque lo zio presentare la denuncia dei redditi anche se non ne sarebbe tenuto?

----------

